#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Help with Delegated access to Calendars

## Whittle82

In Outlook 2003, when you received calendar invites in your inbox for people who have you listed as a delegate on their calendar, You could just delete them and not take any action (accept, etc.) and it did not affect the invite that was sitting in the inbox of the attorney or his/her secretary, etc.
 It seems in 2010 that if you delete the message from your inbox that it does affect the calendar of the person who has listed you as a delegate (You get a dialog box stating "Deleting this meeting request also removes the meeting from the calendar of 'John Doe'. When deleting a meeting request that hasn't been accepted, the meeting is removed from the calendar")  Is there a setting I can adjust so I can delete without deleting from another's calendar?

I am trying to help a user with this and they have already ticked the box on the warning screen that says dont show this message again so now everytime she deletes it from her inbox it goes immediately, is there also a way to get this warning screen back up?

Thanks in advance

----------

